# Lyle McDonalds Bulking routine



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello people,

Going to start the above workout but a bit confused on the 2nd lower workout where Lyle states deadlifts can replace with Leg press combo. My question is do I drop the squats and SLDL or keep the squat in

‌@TommyBananas you will probably know this?

Also would anyone alter anything or potentially add anything based on results?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

personally i'd stick with the program as its written and wouldn't want to drop squats and deads from any routine.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> personally i'd stick with the program as its written and wouldn't want to drop squats and deads from any routine.


Im not dropping Deadlifts, I want to add them in but unsure what to replace them with on 2nd lower workout?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Im not dropping Deadlifts, I want to add them in but unsure what to replace them with on 2nd lower workout?


says on his website;

"For the Thu/Fri workouts either Repeat the first two or make some slight exercise substitutions. Can do deadlift/leg press combo on Thu, switch incline/pulldown to first exercises on upper body day. A lot depends on volume tolerance, if the above is too much, go to 2-3X6-8 and 1-2X10-12"


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> says on his website;
> 
> "For the Thu/Fri workouts either Repeat the first two or make some slight exercise substitutions. Can do deadlift/leg press combo on Thu, switch incline/pulldown to first exercises on upper body day. A lot depends on volume tolerance, if the above is too much, go to 2-3X6-8 and 1-2X10-12"


Does this mean drop Squat and SLDL and replace Deadlifts though or just drop SLDL and keep squats. The thought of Squats and Deadlifts in same workout?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

theres a whole thread on his website;

http://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=1696

yes, squat and deadlift in the same workout from what i can see.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Edit: actually ignore me, I'm not sure at all now I've thought about it!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've read his FAQ's and apparently Deadlifts replace the squat on 2nd lower workout


----------

